# Would you buy a car with 3 month MOT?



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Or do what i did and said to seller that i would be very interested if came with 12 month MOT and would cover cost of fee IF PASSES.

Question is though if your were the seller would you want some sort of "guarantee" that i would buy the car if it did pass as techincally i could just walk away after he just paid £50 to put through MOT.

On the other hand if I pay it upfront and it fails I lose £50!

mmm, not sure what to offer( if anything )the seller to get him to get the 12 month ticket.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Just get someone who knows cars to look at it. Seems a crazy reason not to buy a car to me


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

id buy with 3 months just make sure you get a good price


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine had less than 3 months mot on it, the previous mots showed that there shouldn't be too much to worry about as there was only 1 advisory. However it failed, the first car I've ever had fail. In total it cost £230 including the mot and retest to put right, it failed on the cat, when they took it out it was empty ...  so new cat, new lambda sensor half an exhaust and another test and it sailed through.

Would I do it again ? Yes, but check the history on the visa website to see how it was cared for.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

If it hasn't got enough MOT left for your liking then take money off for it. Check the car thoroughly or get someone to, an MOT pass just means the car is roadworthy.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> If it hasn't got enough MOT left for your liking then take money off for it. Check the car thoroughly or get someone to, an MOT pass just means the car is roadworthy.


On that day


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

is the seller a trade garage or private ?


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Also depends how many miles since last MOT, last time it was serviced and by who, general condition inc age and mileage etc., make and model of car.

Lots of variables that go towards the decision


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

there is so much more that can go wrong that whats checked on mot. I would have a good look as a 3 mth mot car can be in far better nick than a 12mth mot car.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

As said have someone who's mechanically proficient with you, its always worth bartering with the lack of mot time. I bought my last car with two weeks MOT but I got it for a reasonable price because of it, I test drove it did a serious inspection and was almost certain there wasn't going to be much go wrong in an mot, felt right so I went for it


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

DarrenM said:


> Also depends how many miles since last MOT, last time it was serviced and by who, general condition inc age and mileage etc., make and model of car.
> 
> Lots of variables that go towards the decision


Checked MOT history on VOSA, no advisories since MOT began in 2006.

53 Plate 1.6s 16 Seat Leon, just come back from seeing it and it is very clean, all checks done etc etc.

He said hes more than happy to put a 12 month on it first, but obviously I cant really haggle the price (£1500) if he does!!!

*More importantly I checked the VOSA and:

9/9/2009 - MOT - PASS - Mileage 61026
5/11/2009- MOT - PASS - Mileage 61128

Why would you RE-MOT a car after 2 months & 100 miles!!!!!!!??????*

Im gonna HPI obviously, but this looks to me that it had a bump, was off the road, then repaired and RE-MOT'd?????

Any advice appreciated as was going to buy the car tommorow!!!!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

mark328 said:


> Checked MOT history on VOSA, no advisories since MOT began in 2006.
> 
> 53 Plate 1.6s 16 Seat Leon, just come back from seeing it and it is very clean, all checks done etc etc.
> 
> ...


HPI it, but that doesnt necessarily mean its been recorded does it? 2 MOT's that close is extremely suspect. Did the ownership change around then ? As it could have been pranged, not recorded, someone bought it as seen, repaired it and now is selling it to you?
Thats the worse case scenario, there could be an altogether different reason for it. Might have had some mechanical work done and they MOT'd it for free for example.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> HPI it, but that doesnt necessarily mean its been recorded does it? 2 MOT's that close is extremely suspect. Did the ownership change around then ? As it could have been pranged, not recorded, someone bought it as seen, repaired it and now is selling it to you?
> Thats the worse case scenario, there could be an altogether different reason for it. Might have had some mechanical work done and they MOT'd it for free for example.


1st off, the guy in his 50's and is probably one of the nicest people ive met!!

Said he bought it for his son 3 years ago for him to travel to uni, and only reason car is for sale is that the son has had the Fiesta ST from his older brother thats hes always wanted!

Really genuine and now ive come to think off it im assuming the car was sold to a garage in the 2 months after the 1st mot (09/09) and they put a NEW MOT on it as matter of course.

Will speak to the guy tommorow and clarify.

Of course i might be wrong and if so hes the best bullShi**er ive met !!!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mmm, there is an advisory from the "100 mile/2 month" later MOT

Offside rear number plate light not working.

********, now im thinking it had a rear end crash, was repaired but they didnt connect the number plate light!!!!

Do you have to RE-MOT car after unrecorded accident damage then?? If it wasnt recorded I dont know why it was RE-MOT Voluntarily?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark, I'm not trying to be negative as I know you like the car, I'm just trying to look after ya mate. It might well be that it was sold to a garage and they checked it all over and MOT'd it, but why has the father got it back? Then you are right, but dont fall for the nicest guy in the world routine though. I can be the nicest guy in the world if I wanted to sell you something and get rid of it. Do your checks ask him why its been MOT's twice, then make your decision. Dont make it based on how nice you think he is though please.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

If You want the peace of mind of a fresh MOT insist on one being carried out... The seller should pay for it either way as a new MOT makes the car somewhat less of a risk even if You then don't buy it..

Yes of course the MOT only covers some of the car but better done now before You pay out your hard earned.... Say it failed on a steering rack or something similar ?? Big bills will then be Yours !!

Type and model of car would help but either way just tell the seller You are only interested in the car with either a long or full MOT and 3 months is not enough..

If the car is spot the seller will have no hesitation in getting the car MOTd.. There are more cars than buyers !!!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> Mark, I'm not trying to be negative as I know you like the car, I'm just trying to look after ya mate. It might well be that it was sold to a garage and they checked it all over and MOT'd it, but why has the father got it back? Then you are right, but dont fall for the nicest guy in the world routine though. I can be the nicest guy in the world if I wanted to sell you something and get rid of it. Do your checks ask him why its been MOT's twice, then make your decision. Dont make it based on how nice you think he is though please.


Ok, just got off the phone to him.

He said he bought the car from the place where it was RE-MOT'd and wanted a 12 month MOT ( although it still had 10 months MOT on it ).

He told me where he bought the car from before I even said where it was RE-MOT'd and they matched up.

He's more than happy to re-mot for me, if he does then I suppose im tied to the asking price 

But hey, i was going to offer £1300 instead of the asking £1500 to take it with 3 month MOT, suppose better to pay £1500 now than £1300 + xxxxx 3 months down the line!!!!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

id still offer less , its a buyers market at the moment.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just offer £1400 and say you want 12months mot or offer £1250 and say you will take it as is. Assume it will cost £100 to get through the mot including the test itself. If he wants rid of it quickly he will probably take the £1250. Just think what you would do if it was you selling


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I always say go with your own gut feeling about the car and the people selling it, thats what I have done in the past, I have to some really shady people in the past and you just know they are just trying to sell some **** and will give you every bit of bull**** under the sun to try and get your money!

I bought a car privately a few weeks ago, we had been looking for a Beetle around the £1500 mark for a while and ebay etc just threw up rubbish generally, but then just on an off chance there was one listed 20 miles away but it was listed at £1700 which was a keen price, but knowing Beetles I knew what to look for and was hoping to be able to beat him down on the price coz there was bound the be things wrong with it, turned up and I just knew it was a genuine seller, nice house, nice couple with nice kids, tried to be helpful etc, couldnt bring the paperwork out quick enough, gave me the keys, and left me to it and it was immaculate, and full history, annual service for the last 4 years even though it only done 8000 miles in the last 4 years etc etc so I got him down £200, but I felt guilty doing that as the car was genuinely good, its only got a short test but popped it to my mates garage after I collected it for a quick once over and its as tidy underneath as it is on the outside, apart from a very minor oil leak which is being done this week, when I collected the car the woman whos car it was, sat there on teh doorstep and cried as I got in it and drove it away, overall my experinece was positive as rather than just looking at the car I looked at everthing and got a feel for the sellers, genuine people and it equalled a genuine car, overall its just commen sense and as long everything adds up and it appears that no one is hiding anything then go for it, regardless as to 12 months or 3 months MOT the only good thing with a short MOT is it gives you some bargaining power thats all, sometimes that puts you as the buyer in a stronger position than the seller who has the car ready with new MOT and 6 months tax.

Also, sometimes I like to get the car MOT'd myself by a garage that I trust as you just never know what garage MOT'd it and what standards they have!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> I always say go with your own gut feeling about the car and the people selling it, thats what I have done in the past, I have to some really shady people in the past and you just know they are just trying to sell some **** and will give you every bit of bull**** under the sun to try and get your money!
> 
> I bought a car privately a few weeks ago, we had been looking for a Beetle around the £1500 mark for a while and ebay etc just threw up rubbish generally, but then just on an off chance there was one listed 20 miles away but it was listed at £1700 which was a keen price, but knowing Beetles I knew what to look for and was hoping to be able to beat him down on the price coz there was bound the be things wrong with it, turned up and I just knew it was a genuine seller, nice house, nice couple with nice kids, tried to be helpful etc, couldnt bring the paperwork out quick enough, gave me the keys, and left me to it and it was immaculate, and full history, annual service for the last 4 years even though it only done 8000 miles in the last 4 years etc etc so I got him down £200, but I felt guilty doing that as the car was genuinely good, its only got a short test but popped it to my mates garage after I collected it for a quick once over and its as tidy underneath as it is on the outside, apart from a very minor oil leak which is being done this week, when I collected the car the woman whos car it was, sat there on teh doorstep and cried as I got in it and drove it away, overall my experinece was positive as rather than just looking at the car I looked at everthing and got a feel for the sellers, genuine people and it equalled a genuine car, overall its just commen sense and as long everything adds up and it appears that no one is hiding anything then go for it, regardless as to 12 months or 3 months MOT the only good thing with a short MOT is it gives you some bargaining power thats all, sometimes that puts you as the buyer in a stronger position than the seller who has the car ready with new MOT and 6 months tax.
> 
> Also, sometimes I like to get the car MOT'd myself by a garage that I trust as you just never know what garage MOT'd it and what standards they have!


Very useful, thanks.

For peace of mind though im going to offer £1400 with a full MOT.

Yes I could prob drive it away today for £1250 but if it costs anymore than £150 for the MOT ( inc fee ) then its ME thats lost out.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mark328 said:


> Very useful, thanks.
> 
> For peace of mind though im going to offer £1400 with a full MOT.
> 
> Yes I could prob drive it away today for £1250 but if it costs anymore than £150 for the MOT ( inc fee ) then its ME thats lost out.


£1400 with full mot, which cost him £350!!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like you got a bit of a bargain, I bet the owner was a bit gutted, I know I would be.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So what did it need for the ticket exactly


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Goes to show there was something needed, good call


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

GJM said:


> So what did it need for the ticket exactly


2 Front tyres, which i thought might pass TBH
Front & Rear brakes ( Discs & pads )
Various Bulbs/ Headlight alignment

:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So peanuts in the real world and staring you in the face, the tyres and brakes must have been pretty bad if they failed as plenty bad brakes pass the test.

£350 seems quite a lot for the above work


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

GJM said:


> So peanuts in the real world and staring you in the face, the tyres and brakes must have been pretty bad if they failed as plenty bad brakes pass the test.
> 
> £350 seems quite a lot for the above work


unless it was a quick fit mot:thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

All serviceable items right enough - at least it was nothing major.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

justina3 said:


> unless it was a quick fit mot:thumb:


Sounds about right, remember putting a fast fit to the test years ago with a Cav GSI.

The quote was over 1k! That was full set of discs/pads, think some shockers too...oh and the clutch was slipping requiring replacement

Car was sold to someone after that who ran it for 15k miles and chopped it back in....the clutch never slipped once in all that time and nor did it needs brakes or shockers


----------

